# AT/UK-Versionen in Deutschland



## JayPy (30. September 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich bin von der PS3 wieder zurück auf den PC gewechselt und brauche daher einmal euren Rat beim Importieren von Spielen:

Auf Sonys Konsole war das Importieren von Games gar kein Problem, doch wie sieht es aktuell bei PC-Spielen aus? Da man die meisten Games bei Steam & Co. aktivieren muss, frage ich mich, ob dies auch mit Titeln aus dem Ausland geht? So könnte man doch noch den ein oder anderen Euro sparen...

Irgendwelche Proxi-Geschichten oder halb legale Sachen möchte ich nicht machen, da bleibe ich dann lieber bei den deutschen Versionen (zumal die USK ja aktuell ein wenig Erwachsenenfreundlicher urteilt) - geht also rein um die Ersparnis.


----------



## Low (30. September 2012)

kannst einfach alles bei Amazon UK oder was weiß ich impotieren ist kein thema


----------



## Volcom (7. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem bei Spielen mit Steam ist - Wenn du dir ein Spiel aus UK holst und auf einem deutschen Account aus Deutschland aus spielst wird das Spiel glaub ich den deutschen Richtlinien angepasst - egal ob UK. Wenns dir um den Preis geht ist das natürlich kein Problem.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Oktober 2012)

Nein bei steam geht es um den key selbst
wenn dieser ein uk key ist ist da garnix geschnitten.
Es kann aber vorkommen das wenn man auf deutsch Stellt die Spiele dann trotzdem geschnitten sind.
Das liegt aber nicht am key sondern an der Tatsache das die Deutschsprachige version immer cut ist
Also englisch einstellen und uncut, das betrifft z.B. black ops


----------



## Volcom (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja? Das ist natürlich cool - danke für den Tipp


----------



## Blaze-Raz (11. November 2012)

Also ich kaufe meine Games nur noch bei Gameware.at. Der Hauptsitz bzw das Geschäft ist in Österreich aber die haben auch ein Shop in Deutschland. Die Überweisung geht ebenfalls auf ein Deutsches Konto. Der Versand ist sehr schnell (1 Tag) und die Versandkosten sind mit 2,99€ für Spiele unter 49€ in Ordnung.


----------

